# Eleaf 100w pod



## Resistance (29/7/21)

https://store.eleafworld.com/eleaf-istick-p100-pod-mod-kit.html

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/7/21)

Good looking pod.

For me the problem is that my most trusted reviewer, DJLsb Vapes, didn't rate it.

Pod is too dark to see liquid
Coil material not stated
No adjustable airflow
510 not included
And, it becomes a brick (dies) if you hold all three buttons toghther for a few seconds

Other reviewers love it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (30/7/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Good looking pod.
> 
> For me the problem is that my most trusted reviewer, DJLsb Vapes, didn't rate it.
> 
> ...



Thanks.

I checked it. I get what you're saying. 
I would surely brick it on the first day of use

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## fbb1964 (2/8/21)

Noticed today. How bizarre!

The full kit does not include the 510 adapter included in the kit. You need to buy it extra. 

https://www.healthcabin.net/eleaf-istick-p100-pod-mod-kit-p/25991.html

But when you buy the mod only it does include the 510 adapter included

https://www.healthcabin.net/eleaf-istick-p100-pod-mod-p/25998.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------

